# nymph orchid mantids



## phil2 (Mar 12, 2007)

my lps has these in,what they like to keep etc,anyone got any,

any pics?


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2007)

They are easy to keep. Prefer flying insects and moderate humidity.


----------



## phil2 (Mar 13, 2007)

do you know of a caresheet on the net,what they like?

1.can you hold them.

2.are these the same care as just praying mantis.

3.do they get big?

4.what do they feel like to hold?

5.what size enclosure do they need?

6.do they need a heat source im in england so its colder?

7.do they fly?

do they have another name i cant find anythong on google.


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 13, 2007)

*do you know of a caresheet on the net,what they like? *

There are care sheets on the net, but I don't know how reliable their information is.

*1.can you hold them. *

You can hold them ... if you really want to, but like most insects, they're better off left alone.

*2.are these the same care as just praying mantis.*

Praying mantid care varies from species to species.

*3.do they get big? *

What's your idea of big? Males get to be about 2.5 - 3 cm and females 6-7 cm.

*4.what do they feel like to hold? *

Not warm and fuzzy that's for sure.

*5.what size enclosure do they need? *

Always make sure that the mantis has enough room to molt. So height is just as important as depth and width in an enclosure. To be safe, I like to make sure the mantis has about 2-3 times the amount of vertical space needed to molt. Make sure the enclosure isn't too cluttered, so that they have ample room.

*6.do they need a heat source im in england so its colder? *

Yes it will need a heat source. In my experience it's better to keep them at temperatures that are above room temp. I wouldn't exceed more than 30 c.

*7.do they fly? *

Yes but not like a bird.

*do they have another name i cant find anythong on google.*

Their scientific name is Hymenopus coronatus.

I suggest really boning up on mantis information. They aren't exactly a low maintenance hobby, and you'll spend a lot more time and money on them than you'd expect. Improper care can have disasterous results.


----------



## phil2 (Mar 13, 2007)

ok il think maybe shouldnt get one.

what heat source

and whats the ideal size tank.

thanks


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 13, 2007)

> *7.do they fly? *Yes but not like a bird.


They will have wings when they are adult, so they won't be flying until then.


----------



## phil2 (Mar 13, 2007)

well how far can they fly?


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2007)

They don't need a heat source as long as your room isn't below 70 degrees. I don't use any heat source for them and mine have done really well.


----------



## phil2 (Mar 14, 2007)

ok well sumtimes it warm other times not.

so what could i use and what do i need in the tank?


----------

